# Just the Basics to start with



## Spin Doctor (Mar 31, 2009)

Lets face it, all of the small Asian (read PRC) lathes are pretty much "kits" There are things you have to fix. One its the tool post. Added a Phase II but as the stud comes up through the compound it needed a special nut as shown





The htrad in the nut in the extension that extends 40mm down into the QCTPs sleeve and engages the stud with 20mm of thread (M10x1.5). 




Second is the zero line for the comound is at the front of the Cross Slide ??? Second line added





Actually I just got the lathe back together after a long hiatus during the first project (the nut) I had to chop all the excess stock off of the hex end. I was pleasently surprised to find I could take off .100" on the diameter @550 RPMs w/.005" feed


----------

